# Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42



## RiderPlaysLP (1. Juni 2015)

*Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

Hallo erstmal,

Ich habe für meinen IBM ThinkPad T42 eine SSD besorgt, nachdem die HDD sich verabschiedet hat. Da mir der vorbesitzer aber den lizenzcode des Win7 Ultimate nicht gegeben hat, und Win7 sowieso nicht vernünftig darauf arbeitet, möchte ich mir eine Linux Distribution installieren. 
Bereitliegen habe ich bereits einen 8GB  USB Stick, sowie uNetBootin. Mein versuch mit Ubuntu 14.04.2 und 13.04_live sind aber beide an PAE gescheitert, der bei meinem 1,7GhZ Pentium M deaktiviert ist. Da ich aber nicht zu Linux MINT umsteigen möchte, und mich noch nicht so gut mit dem thema auskenne, frage ich hier nach.
Welches Linux/Ubuntu wäre für meinen 2004er IBM T42 geeignet? Bzw wo kann ich frühere versionen als .iso downloaden?


----------



## Arino (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

Old Ubuntu Releases
Bitte sehr


----------



## Eckaat (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

Die ganz alten Versionen sind großteils schon ohne Support. Schau Dir ggf. erstmal die Wiki zum Thema an:

https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Precise_installieren_auf_non-PAE_Systemen


----------



## RiderPlaysLP (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

Habs mir angesehen. Habe alle möglichen versionen probiert. Selbst Lubuntu 14.04 geht nicht. Aber auf zu alte versionen umsteigen will ich auch nicht, weil ich nicht auf bestimmte programme verzichten kann.


----------



## Arino (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

Welches Ubuntu für T42?
Da steht dass du eine 32 Bit Version nutzen sollst und Lubuntu oder Xubuntu. Das war nichtmal 5 Minuten arbeit auf google 
Auf welche Programme willst du denn nicht verzichten?

€: Leider muss man bei soner alten Möhre aber auch drmatische Einschnitte in Kauf nehmen und da sind veraltete Betriebssysteme nicht der größte Kompromiss


----------



## RiderPlaysLP (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

ich brauche auf jeden fall Spotify, ein programm um .docx dateien zu bearbeiten, image viewer, VLC Media Player, google chrome (oder equivalent) und am besten auch etwas, wie Rainmeter für Windows. 

Lubuntu und Xubuntu hab ich ja beide schon probiert. Bei beidem kommt, egal welche version, der PAE error beim booten.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

Docx geht nur mit MS Office wirklich komplett Problemfrei. Der Rest ist unter Linux verfügbar. PAE hat dein Prozzi, er gibt es nur nicht an. Deswegen erzwingen:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE


----------



## Arino (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

Laut Internet hat das Teil maximal 2gb Ram. Wenn da schon ansatzweise sowas wie Rainmeter drauf installiert wird, ist man wohl schon am Limit 
Ich würd da eher Windows XP empfehlen.


----------



## RiderPlaysLP (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

Windows XP kommt mir nicht auf die platte. Meine alte 40GB HDD wurde mit Win7 schon halb verbraucht, und zudem ist der support abgelaufen.

Ich habe mich mal informiert. Von werk aus besitzt der T42 einen 1,5GhZ CPU. Meiner wurde aber aufgerüstet zu einem Pentium M, Modell Dothan, 1,7 GhZ. Laut Wikipedia hat dieser auch PAE, allerdings aus einer zeit wo dem gerät das nicht vom CPU mitgeteilt wurde, sodass er denkt, er hätte kein PAE. Woanders habe ich gelesen dass man dem gerät dann vorgaukeln kann, er hätte PAE, nur ist die frage: Wie geht das? Wenn ich PAE zum laufen bekomme, wäre Ubuntu etc. kein großes problem mehr.

Theoretisch wäre mein CPU ein Intel Pentium M (Dothan) Modell 735(A)


----------



## Rho (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*



RiderPlaysLP schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal informiert. [...] Meiner  wurde [...] aufgerüstet zu einem Pentium M, Modell Dothan, 1,7 GhZ. Laut  Wikipedia hat dieser auch PAE, allerdings aus einer zeit wo dem gerät  das nicht vom CPU mitgeteilt wurde, sodass er denkt, er hätte kein PAE.  Woanders habe ich gelesen dass man dem gerät dann vorgaukeln kann, er  hätte PAE, nur ist die frage: Wie geht das?





Olstyle schrieb:


> PAE hat dein Prozzi, er gibt es nur nicht an. Deswegen erzwingen:
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE



k.w.T.


----------



## RiderPlaysLP (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

gut. Habe es mit Ubuntu versucht. Ubuntu lies sich installieren, und lief auch, allerdings scheint meine ATI Mobility 7500 nicht sorecht mitzuspielen. 

Sind Lubuntu und Xubuntu aktuell? Und wie siehts mit Gentoo aus?


----------



## bingo88 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

Lubuntu/Xubuntu nutzen die aktuelle Ubuntu Version. Ich habe auf schwachen Rechnern mit Lubuntu gute Erfahrungen gemacht (Athlon XP 2400+, 1 GB RAM mit Lubuntu 15.04 32-Bit). Ubuntu kannst du dank der Unity-Oberfläche auf derartiger Hardware eigentlich vergessen, die Derivate laufen besser.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

Unity wird das Problem sein. Kannst aber einfach z.B. Mate nachinstallieren und das verwenden, da brauchst du keine Neuinstallation für.


----------



## rabe08 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Linux/Ubuntu für IBM T42*

Hier gibt es noch Informationen T42 â€“ ThinkPad-Wiki
und hier auch Category:T42 - ThinkWiki , man könnte sagen noch etwas differenzierter


----------

